# Netzwerk einrichten - Netgear und die erkennung des anderen Geräts



## Juleli (14. März 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mir jetzt einen Laptop gekauft habe, habe ich eine Frage.
Ich möchte gerne eine Art Netzwerk erstellen zwischen dem normalen PC und dem Laptop, um dann z.B. auf das Laufwerk D des jeweils anderen Gerätes zugreifen zu können und mit dem Laptop auch ins Internet gehen zu können.
Dazu hatten wir uns früher mal etwas gekauft, das "Netgear Ethernet Powerline Bridge XE102" heißt und welches wir auch mal für den "uralt-und-mittlerweile-nicht-mehr-vorhanden-PC" genutzt hatten.
Jetzt mein Problem:
Ich stecke jeweils das Netgear-Teil in die Steckdose und den jeweiligen PC / Laptop und nichts geschieht.
Ich habe dann versucht über den Arbeitsplatz über Extras "Netzlaufwerk hinzufügen" zu machen und das klappt beim Laptop auch problemlos. Sprich: ich kann mit dem Laptop auf das Laufwerk D des normalen PCs zugreifen.
Problematisch wird es jetzt andersherum. Ich möchte ja auch mit dem normalen PC auf den Laptop zugreifen können und das funzt nicht. Ich kann über den Arbeitsplatz mit dem "Netzlaufwerk hinzufügen" nicht auf den Laptop zugreifen, weil er den einfach nicht erkennen möchte. Ich gehe ja auf "Durchsuchen" und wo beim Laptop direkt die IP-Adresse (oder der Name) des normalen PCs zu sehen war, sehe ich beim normalen PC keine IP-Adresse (oder den Namen) des Laptops.
Was also tun?

Gruß Juleli

P.S.: Ich hoffe ja, dass sich hier so ein paar Computer-Spezis rumtreiben ...


----------



## midnite (14. März 2008)

*AW: Netzwerk einrichten - Netgear und die erkennung des anderen Geräts*

hi Juleli,

experte bin ich zwar nicht, aber es wäre nicht schlecht ein paar infos mehr zu bekommen. Z.b XP oder vista oder gar 2000 oder NT oder gemischst?
das "netzgear Teil" kenne ich nicht aber soweit ich gehört habe musst der benutzer bei XP auf beide rechner mit gleichem passwort eingetragen sein damit der zugriff gewährt wird.


----------



## Joachim (15. März 2008)

*AW: Netzwerk einrichten - Netgear und die erkennung des anderen Geräts*

1. Moin!
2. Ich verschieb das mal in den Support. (Hat ja mit Fotografie wenig zu tun  )
3. Google auch mal nach: "Datei und Druckerfreigabe XP" (falls du auf beiden Rechern XP drauf hast.


----------



## PyroMicha (15. März 2008)

*AW: Netzwerk einrichten - Netgear und die erkennung des anderen Geräts*

Bin zwar auch kein Experte, versuche es aber trotzdem mal...

Unsere Rechner laufen alle über ein Netzwerk.
Zwei davon über kabel und meine über WLAN.
Bei neueren Rechnern müssen die Laufwerke für
das Netzwerk erst "freigegeben" werden.

Bei Vista gibt es in der "Systemsteuerung" das Untermenü 
"Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter". 
Da lassen sich die Einstellungen für Netzwerke ändern, so das
Du mit dem PC auf dein Laptop auch zugreifen kannst.

Das Netzwerk selber, sollte funktionsfähig sein.
Sonst könntest Du vom Laptop nicht auf den PC zugreifen.
Meiner ansicht nach, liegt es daher an den Freigabeoptionen des Laptops.

Wie gesagt, bei neuen Rechnern muss man die Laufwerke immer erst freigeben.
War bei mit zumindest so .


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. März 2008)

*AW: Netzwerk einrichten - Netgear und die erkennung des anderen Geräts*

@Juleli
Sind beide Rechner im selben Netzwerk Subnet (255.255.255.0 z.B.)? Und
ist die Firewall richtig konfiguriert ? Evtl. mal Testweise ausschalten. Wenn ja, dann versuch mal den PC anzupingen, also >Start > Ausführen > cmd > Ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx , die x stehen für die IP-Adresse des Rechners. Wenn das geht dann Ping den namen des Rechners an, also Ping PC-Name.

Zudem ist es, wie Tom schon sagte, das ein Account auf jedem Rechner existiert und natürlich musst du auch das Laufwerk "D" freigeben.

Wenn das alles nicht hilft, schreib doch bitte mal deine Konfiguration hier rein, also
- Betriebssystem beider Rechner
- Virenscanner/Firewall


----------



## hoffisoft (15. März 2008)

*AW: Netzwerk einrichten - Netgear und die erkennung des anderen Geräts*

hei

schaue mal hier ist aqlles super beschrieben.

http://www.netzwerktotal.de/

gruß


----------



## Juleli (15. März 2008)

*AW: Netzwerk einrichten - Netgear und die erkennung des anderen Geräts*

Hallo,
auf beiden Rechnern läuft Windows XP.
Ich habe das mit dem Anpingen probiert, aber der Hauptpc sendet nur vier Pakete an den Laptop, empfängt keine und gibt auf.
Der Laptop an den Hauptpc schafft es zu pingen und sendet und empfängt vier Pakete.
Ansonsten habe ich echt keine Ahnung, wie man ein Netzwerk freigibt.

Gruß


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. März 2008)

*AW: Netzwerk einrichten - Netgear und die erkennung des anderen Geräts*

Also wenn du mehr Pings haben möchtest, einfach ein-t hinter die Adresse eintippern, also ping 127.0.0.1 -t z.B.

Eine Freigabe macht man einfach, in dem men mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Laufwerk klickt und dann Freigabe und Sicherheit anklickt und dann auf Freigabe geht.
Nützt dir aber alles nichts wenn du den Rechner nicht siehst. Schalt mal deinen Virenscanner/Firewall temporär aus.


----------



## Juleli (15. März 2008)

*AW: Netzwerk einrichten - Netgear und die erkennung des anderen Geräts*

Juchuuuu!!! Geschaft!!! Es klappt. Der Ordner "D" oben (Laptop) war nicht freigegeben - jetzt schon und nun geht es.

*herumhüpf*! *grins*


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. März 2008)

*AW: Netzwerk einrichten - Netgear und die erkennung des anderen Geräts*

Prima


----------

